# Hyatt Pinon Pointe Room Question



## korndoc (Jul 25, 2012)

I traded into Hyatt Pinon Pointe and our week begins this Saturday.  I read in TUG regarding the dark subterrainian rooms with no views and those with lots of steps.  The threads talked about preferring the ground floors in buildings 5,6 and 7 for few steps and good views, and someone wrote about building 16 being newer.  One person specifically recommended room #432

I have been assigned unit 1012, a 2 bedroom unit.
should I be happy with this or should I try changing, if possible.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 25, 2012)

That was the exact unit I was assigned to and stayed at this June when I traded through II.  I do not know what are your chances of requesting a different unit.  

This unit is on the ground floor, look up to the pool (so you don't see the pool) with some sky line.  My issue is not even so much the lack of view but paper thin walls.   We had an upstairs neighbor who chose to play music starting at 10pm till about 2am almost every night, called security on them for a couple of nights. We could hear all the screams from kids at the pool, muffled conversations around the pool everyday.  People can easily look into your room too if your curtains are pulled back.  

If you can get a unit UPSTAIRS and away from traffic like the pool you will have a more pleasant stay.  I do want to qualify that I had a great time and just wished the walls were thicker.  I would not mind staying at that unit again since it's an II exchange.


----------



## Kal (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm not so sure you can request a different unit since this is an Interval placement.  Often times specific units are made available to Interval per the contract agreement between Hyatt and Interval.  That type of reservation would be different from units assigned to Hyatt Club reservations.  It also might be the case where particular units are not desireable to Club members and therefore are candidates for Interval occupancy.


----------



## rjreichert (Jul 26, 2012)

We just got a confirmation from II for New Year's week in Rm #1221, a 2 bedrm. Does anyone know where that one is located and what floor?
Thanks!


----------



## korndoc (Jul 26, 2012)

Oy, no view, paper thin walls and upstairs rockers!  I will call the Hyatt and TRY for another room.   
Any suggestions?  Anyone agree with those suggestions I already had? (ground floors in buildings 5,6 and 7 for few steps and good views, and someone wrote about building 16 being newer. One person specifically recommended room #432)

Jeff


----------



## korndoc (Jul 26, 2012)

Kal said:


> I'm not so sure you can request a different unit since this is an Interval placement.  Often times specific units are made available to Interval per the contract agreement between Hyatt and Interval.  That type of reservation would be different from units assigned to Hyatt Club reservations.  It also might be the case where particular units are not desireable to Club members and therefore are candidates for Interval occupancy.




You are correct.  I called and was told my reservation is an "HRPP" week which was explained to me to be a week released by a particular owner and therefore the front desk cannot change my room.  I did explain I did not know the current owner but that did not work.   
Thanks
Jeff


----------

